# What's going on at Lake Logan?



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

My son showed me some pic's of Lake Logan and it's about 8 feet low. Does anyone know what's happening there?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They drain the lake like that every year because the marina that rents boats puts pressure to lower the lake so they do not have to replace impellers during the summer months. They would rather let the saugeyes dump into the spillway and kill the main weed bed on the lake. So if you do not catch many saugeyes out of lake Logan feel free to blame and boycott that jack ass.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Last year at this time it was full


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s been a problem there for years now.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Friends of Hocking Hills are putting in a pier off of Blosser Rd. hop


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

It's 2020 and they have to lower the lake that far just to build a pier then Simply Amazing. What about all the fish they flushed down the stream


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Prolly lacking any common sense so preventing them from falling in the water drowning. JK... but it's easier and cheaper to set the posts that holds the pier into bottom when the water is lower.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Stopped today to get my dock permit. Was told that the pipe was closed now. Just waiting for rains to fill it back up. hop


----------

